# New R2 and R5.



## ARYANTO (3/8/19)

Look at this...
https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...fricas-new-r2-and-r5-coins/?source=newsletter

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (3/8/19)

ARYANTO said:


> Look at this...
> https://businesstech.co.za/news/fin...fricas-new-r2-and-r5-coins/?source=newsletter



Where's the right to vape?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Christos (7/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Where's the right to vape?


that would be the new R500 note

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## M.Adhir (7/8/19)

Hooked said:


> Where's the right to vape?


That one is printed on credit cards

Reactions: Funny 3


----------

